# HELP: How to replace the kernel to get a Series 1 to read more than 137GB?



## DSCollica (Mar 12, 2003)

Are there instructions anywhere on how to replace the kernel on a Series 1 TiVo to get it to recognize more than 137GB?

Also, what are the hazards (if any) of replacing the kernel?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Search for copykern


----------

